# Anyone know the estimated value of the Franklin Scandia 100 stove



## ljisbell (Mar 18, 2011)

We had just come into possession of the Franklin Scandia stove.  We are looking for the approximate value of this stove, if anyone has any information on it.  Thank you, Linjanisb


----------



## orionrogue (Mar 18, 2011)

A very quick google search came across this from 6 years ago, hope it helps.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/258/


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2011)

Unless the stove is like new, scrap value is about it. The market is cooling off now. It will be better in fall if you can hold on to it. It wouldn't hurt to try your local Craigslist and see if you can get $50.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 18, 2011)

Show us a photo of it.  Can get a couple hundred bucks for a decent cast iron stove.


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2011)

Franks, these are poor quality copies of certain models from way back. No parts, company sued out of business due to copying, etc. etc.

No actual real value....just what you can get someone to haul it away for or us for a cabin in the mountains for a hermit.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 19, 2011)

Small boat anchor


----------



## Battenkiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Show us a photo of it.  Can get a couple hundred bucks for a decent cast iron stove.



I'm with you, Franks.  Real Jotul 118s are going for up to $800, a copy should be worth two bills... _if_ it's all there and has usable baffle plates in it.

$50?  I'll drive out there tonight to get it for that price.


EDIT:  Uh.... I thought the location was central MA, now I see it's central _MS_.

Never mind.   :red:


----------



## nosaudioil (Mar 20, 2011)

Free.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 21, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Franks, these are poor quality copies of certain models from way back. No parts, company sued out of business due to copying, etc. etc.
> 
> No actual real value....just what you can get someone to haul it away for or us for a cabin in the mountains for a hermit.



You see, surrounded by Hermits, I have a falsely inflated view of junk stove pricing.

Locally, with oil doing what its doing, to a seasoned vet, that might be a boat anchor.  To the guy who is paying 3K a year in oil and is scared of the $700 Lowes/Home Despot stove price tag, that stove would go for $200 clams in a heartbeat.  So I suppose there are two questions and answers.

1. What do the folks on Hearth.com think its worth?  Scrap metal
2.  How much can I sell the stove for in Franks backyard? $200 easy.


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone remember what this stove sold for new? I kind of doubt is was more than $200, but am not sure. As for its current value, it's just conjecture without some pictures so that we can make a rough assessment of its condition. If it is like new, then you might get someone to part with a hundred or so for the stove. If it has seen a few decades of use, I wouldn't feel very good asking more than $50 if that.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 21, 2011)

Yup, that was my first suggestion was to see a photo.  If you notice, the OP hasnt even been back here to follow up, so now its just a bunch of H.com people discussing it.  Close the thread!


----------

